# A little humor - Canon vs Nikon video



## JR (Dec 13, 2011)

Very well made movie and funny too in case some of you have not seen it...funny how it was shot with Canon but the link was shown on NR as well! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTVfFmENgPU&feature=player_embedded

Enjoy!


----------



## justsomedude (Dec 13, 2011)

JR said:


> Very well made movie and funny too in case some of you have not seen it...funny how it was shot with Canon but the link was shown on NR as well!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTVfFmENgPU&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Enjoy!



HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAA! Awesome - thanks for posting!!!


----------



## EYEONE (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha, I saw that posted over at The Digital Picture. Very clever and well done.


----------



## xROELOFx (Dec 13, 2011)

oh, wow! never expected to see this vid on CR. it was made by some people from the dutch tweakers.net community, they were inspired by "Battle At F-Stop Ridge". i guess it's going global now


----------



## awinphoto (Dec 13, 2011)

That was a good morning video to wake up to... =)


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2011)

awinphoto said:


> That was a good morning video to wake up to... =)



Ya it gave me a very good laugh too!


----------



## RC (Dec 13, 2011)

Brilliant! Love it! Gives new meaning to "CF card full". Thanks for sharing.


----------



## m3tek44 (Dec 13, 2011)

Excellent!!! ;D


----------



## CowGummy (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely awesome!!! Love it! Hats off to the guys who came up with this and created it.


----------



## iaind (Dec 13, 2011)

Great video gives a new meaning to flash bang. Will we see the 320EX in video mode used as a trip wire in the follow up.


----------



## Bridge (Dec 13, 2011)

This "Video" has nothing to do with humor. ItÂ´s filmed violence, nothing more. I would not allow such a piece of shit, if I were responsible for Canon rumors. What about creativity, what about ideas?

Ralf


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 13, 2011)

Bridge said:


> This "Video" has nothing to do with humor. ItÂ´s filmed violence, nothing more. I would not allow such a piece of S___, if I were responsible for Canon rumors. What about creativity, what about ideas?
> 
> Ralf



i thought it was pretty well filmed and pretty clever


----------



## justsomedude (Dec 13, 2011)

Bridge said:


> This "Video" has nothing to do with humor. ItÂ´s filmed violence, nothing more. I would not allow such a piece of S___, if I were responsible for Canon rumors. What about creativity, what about ideas?
> 
> Ralf



Uhh... is this sarcasm?


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 13, 2011)

@Bridge......get a sense of humor.  That was pretty creative and entertaining!


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 13, 2011)

Bridge said:


> This "Video" has nothing to do with humor. ItÂ´s filmed violence, nothing more.



I saw it as half sight-gag and half parody. There was nothing truly original about most of it: the scenes were ripped straight from any C-grade testosterone flick, and the characters were all stereotypes. I have no idea if the writers intended this interpretation, but to me it was a statement of how vapid "hero" movies are: once you take away the weapons the plot and characters show themselves to be absurd.

The only original part was the ending, which was kinda cute and funny.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 14, 2011)

Guess I have to side with Bridge on this, except on the "not allow" part. For me, the First Amendment is everything and the Second is outmoded. 

My take on this video is that it's childish and thoroughly silly -- and when I got to the end I thought, that's a long way to go for a chuckle.

I'm an acknowledged old curmudgeon and rabid anti-gun person so my opinion is predictable. I'll defend to the death the right of silly and childish people to watch such junk, but it doesn't interest me.





Bridge said:


> This "Video" has nothing to do with humor. ItÂ´s filmed violence, nothing more. I would not allow such a piece of S___, if I were responsible for Canon rumors. What about creativity, what about ideas?
> 
> Ralf


----------



## glzq (Dec 14, 2011)

Bridge said:


> This "Video" has nothing to do with humor. ItÂ´s filmed violence, nothing more. I would not allow such a piece of S___, if I were responsible for Canon rumors. What about creativity, what about ideas?
> 
> Ralf



I guess most of us took it as creativity - using cameras in that fashion, the usage of flashes, lenses and especially the CF Card Full error message! I don't believe that it was meant to promote violence of any type, and since most people are Canon or Nikon (not both) it was just something that was meant to entertain folks


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Dec 14, 2011)

Bridge said:


> This "Video" has nothing to do with humor. ItÂ´s filmed violence, nothing more. I would not allow such a piece of S___, if I were responsible for Canon rumors. What about creativity, what about ideas?
> 
> Ralf



Lighten up bro.

It's a nicely made video and it's pretty sick!


----------



## EYEONE (Dec 14, 2011)

distant.star said:


> Guess I have to side with Bridge on this, except on the "not allow" part. For me, the First Amendment is everything and the Second is outmoded.
> 
> My take on this video is that it's childish and thoroughly silly -- and when I got to the end I thought, that's a long way to go for a chuckle.
> 
> ...



I would have never in a million years thought people would take issue with such a neat little video.

I think that instead of "silly and childish people" you could have said "adults with different opinions" and it would have been less insulting. But, that is your right, correct? I guess so. Now, I'm going to clean my gun when I get home... and my DSLR.


----------



## Ryusui (Dec 14, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> I would have never in a million years thought people would take issue with such a neat little video.


Then you sorely underestimate the human race's ability to be so judgemental and closed-minded.

Regardless, I agree that while _Double Exposure_ was hardly the most impressive thing I've ever watched, it was still quite entertaining. For me, I look at it as "here's a bunch of people who have fun with filmmaking and are just exercising their skills." It wasn't epic, it wasn't controversial...it wasn't anything. It just was.

At least distant.star had the decency to post their opinion without coming off as preachy. That, I respect. I don't agree with distant.star in the slightest (well, except for First Amendment rights), but I'm happy to hear their opinion.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 15, 2011)

there is a serious sense of humour deficiency here : ???


----------



## ejenner (Dec 16, 2011)

The first part had me in tears (laughing) at the sight of the canon guys with all the white lenses 'locking and loading'. I took it as a bit of a piss-take on Canon actually. I almost feel like I'm going into battle when I put one of those white things on my camera, and for the bigger lenses it is even more of a potential 'testosterone-trip'.

Then it got a bit, meh.

I would have like to have seen Sony come in and mess up the whole thing for both Canon and Nikon, or something like that.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 16, 2011)

great.. out those Nikon boys in their place.... what next Pentax Pirates?


----------



## pakosouthpark (Dec 16, 2011)

it is really well made! the flashes being grenades and the memory card full cracked me up!!!


----------



## iaind (Dec 19, 2011)

bycostello said:


> great.. out those Nikon boys in their place.... what next Pentax Pirates?



Next will be an all girl team the Sony Sirens


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought it was a very well thought out piece of entertainment, designed to provide a laugh or two. I seriously doubt it was meant to offend or degrade anyone. If you choose to be offended then that is your right. My advice? Take it for what it was meant to be...


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 20, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> Now, I'm going to clean my gun when I get home... and my DSLR.



Well said. My gun IS my DSLR, (well at least according to the video.  )


----------

